# Vu-rite Mini on the way!!



## dodgefreak8 (Apr 3, 2010)

Well I bought my most expensive piece of equipment to date today... A 200' Vu-Rite mini cam and a Ridgid Navitrack scout. We only have a couple plumbers in my area that have cameras and they always seem to be broken.
I get quite a few calls for a camera and I haven't even went full time with my business. I feel this will get me one step closer to being able to quit my commercial plumbing job. I'm pretty excited!


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

pics when it's in.

Congrats, it does kinda suck when you can stack that much money in a small closet.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Just got my vu-rite a couple weeks ago. Sold a repair the first week. Have a call this Saturday with a large apt complex to find clean outs and possible repair.


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

*Hope you are patient!*



dodgefreak8 said:


> Well I bought my most expensive piece of equipment to date today... A 200' Vu-Rite mini cam and a Ridgid Navitrack scout. We only have a couple plumbers in my area that have cameras and they always seem to be broken.
> I get quite a few calls for a camera and I haven't even went full time with my business. I feel this will get me one step closer to being able to quit my commercial plumbing job. I'm pretty excited!


 

Congratulations on your leap into the camera business! 

After reading all the great reviews about customer service and quality product, I also bought the 200-foot mini with all the options.
But, It took practically forever to get! (2+weeks longer than expected)
I ordered the works before Christmas and as this post, I still havent received my video glasses.
Angela is likable and knowledgable but rarely answers the phone when I call.
I think her personal life might be complicating her ability to concentrate on business as I was given way too many excuses.
I also think they have more orders than they can handle. 
If she said 3-4 weeks rather that 7-10 days I wouldn't have been so frusterated from the waiting and waiting. all the while telling my cleints the same excuses she gave me.
At first, she was johnny on the spot (answered every call) unitl I gave my credit card #
Now, voice mail is usually full.
but she sometimes returns my calls.
The camera works well all though I am experiencing software problems after 3 jobs.
If I were to do it again, I would have spent the extra money and bought Rigid. I constantly wish I had self leveling, a counter and the lifetime warranty.


I hope you have better luck than I. Maybe it was just an end of the year rush that overwhelmed them. But I still have trouble getting ahold of her. Looking for simple customer support and maybe a tracking number? Bah!


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Mine came in a timely fashion, if not sooner than expected. 
Haven't had any problems with my rig.
The only time I had a question Angela answered and took care of it.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

damnplumber said:


> Congratulations on your leap into the camera business!
> 
> After reading all the great reviews about customer service and quality product, I also bought the 200-foot mini with all the options.
> But, It took practically forever to get! (2+weeks longer than expected)
> ...




I don't know of any camera with a lifetime warranty, Our new ridgid does have a counter but isn't self leveling but it still works great!


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

Epox said:


> Mine came in a timely fashion, if not sooner than expected.
> Haven't had any problems with my rig.
> The only time I had a question Angela answered and took care of it.


Hopefully, I am the lone exception to all the great reviews. I am however satisfied with the equipment and will get the software issue solved


----------



## dodgefreak8 (Apr 3, 2010)

she informed me it would be a few weeks before it was complete. I will keep everyone updated on the shipping time.


----------



## dodgefreak8 (Apr 3, 2010)

Well it's almost been three weeks and I can't get a straight answer to a ship date.... I have sent numerous emails and called once. Angela asnwered and stated she was dealing with some family matters. I was told she would call me back in 15mins with an update.... That was yesterday. I emailed again this morning and no reply. I am starting to wonder if I shouldn't ask for a refund and go with the easycam. Credit card was charged right away though lol.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

I spoke very briefly to Angela last week and she has some serious family stuff happening. I wish her the best of luck. 
If you want shoot me a PM and ill give you the owners number.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Get a refund, call Marvin, or Kirk at Allen J Coleman and ask about Ridgid mini systems. They at times have used ones at a good price. And they ship right away, and will answer your phone calls and five straight answers.

I am sorry if Anglia is having family issues, but as a business need to keep personal ans business separate, or risk loosing business.

Marvin, took ill a while back, his company never skipped a beat while he was recovering.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Ron is 100% right. Stop making excuses for Angela, cut that cord and move on. The craziest thing is you paid 235 for next day air a month ago and you still don't have it right now...making you money....that's crappy service. Angela having family issues is an excuse. People are going to treat you the way you let them.

Don't mess around with that easy cam crap either. How'd that probuilt work for you...lasted a year? Call Kirk and get a mini and you'll never miss the extra costs of a ridgid 10 years later when it's still working with no issues. This could be worse....what would happen if you did buy the camera but now needed parts or it was broke? You'd be SOL and without a camera.


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

Yep I am still waiting for the rest of my order that was placed before Christmas. and March is just around the corner!


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

I have been a fan of Vu-Rite. The camera has held up well *But!* the promis of a on screen distance counter that was going to come out within a few weeks of when I bought it. now fast foward 5 years and still no distance counter. I agree personal problems or not a business must run get a full refund!. Camera is good but next time I'm buying a Ridgid now that business has picked up.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

UnclogNH said:


> I have been a fan of Vu-Rite. The camera has held up well But! the promis of a on screen distance counter that was going to come out within a few weeks of when I bought it. now fast foward 5 years and still no distance counter. I agree personal problems or not a business must run get a full refund!. Camera is good but next time I'm buying a Ridgid now that business has picked up.


The one thing that stands out to me in your post, Rod, is that business has picked up. Glad to hear that it's going better. I started to lose weight just thinking about you week-long stretches with no calls. :thumbup:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

SewerRat said:


> The one thing that stands out to me in your post, Rod, is that business has picked up. Glad to hear that it's going better. I started to lose weight just thinking about you week-long stretches with no calls. :thumbup:


 Thanks  I don't miss those week long no calls days


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Who's angela and why is the success of VuRite so dependent on her?


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Angela has been with them for years and has been active in design and PR.
Extremely knowledgeable about their product.
But true, the whole thing should not rest on one persons ability to be there and function.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> Who's angela and why is the success of VuRite so dependent on her?


 A good sales person is worth thier weight in gold. Angela is a really nice person I have sent a couple of hours with her on the phone just chatting about business.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

UnclogNH said:


> A good sales person is worth thier weight in gold. Angela is a really nice person I have sent a couple of hours with her on the phone just chatting about business.


 
Sounds like she should spend less time on the phone with you and more time filling orders!


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Epox said:


> Angela has been with them for years and has been active in design and PR.
> Extremely knowledgeable about their product.
> But true, the whole thing should not rest on one persons ability to be there and function.


 This is the draw back of a very small company She has been great to me and others. but when things need to be running when issues come up.
Small businesses have a hard time adding staff these days God forbid I got hurt I would go from A+ service to bum in no time if I could not work.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

UnclogNH said:


> This is the draw back of a very small company She has been great to me and others. but when things need to be running when issues come up.
> Small businesses have a hard time adding staff these days God forbid I got hurt I would go from A+ service to bum in no time if I could not work.





AndersenPlumbing said:


> Sounds like she should spend less time on the phone with you and more time filling orders!


 It's be awhile over a year that we talked


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I don't know how big their company is. But she is the type of person who is knowledgeable and competent. We could all wish our company's were loaded with this kind of person in 20 trucks.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

The big selling point of the VU-Rite to me still is the no need for a $2,000- $5,000 monitor. now if Ridgid would only make a unit like that :whistling2: I would buy it:thumbsup:


----------



## dodgefreak8 (Apr 3, 2010)

Spoke to the owner today and received an email from Angela. Camera is suppose to ship Monday. I have used Ridgid cameras as well as many other brands and I can tell you the deciding factor for the vu-rite was the fact that I can fix this thing myself... I have had to wait WEEKS to get a see-snake repaired. that being said I hope the parts come quicker than the camera so far. I appreciate all the comments I will keep everyone updated.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

UnclogNH said:


> The big selling point of the VU-Rite to me still is the no need for a $2,000- $5,000 monitor. now if Ridgid would only make a unit like that :whistling2: I would buy it:thumbsup:


You can use a standard monitor with a composite (rca) input. The Ridgid camera only uses three wires, positive, ground, and video. The LT 1000 is a great option for under 2K it lets you use a laptop and helps you make detailed reports, and has a video output for using a standard tv/monitor.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

dodgefreak8 said:


> Spoke to the owner today and received an email from Angela. Camera is suppose to ship Monday. I have used Ridgid cameras as well as many other brands and I can tell you the deciding factor for the vu-rite was the fact that I can fix this thing myself... I have had to wait WEEKS to get a see-snake repaired. that being said I hope the parts come quicker than the camera so far. I appreciate all the comments I will keep everyone updated.


I would ask for a refund on the shipping fees. And as to being able to repair your unit yourself. My SeeSnake is 17 years old only had to have it reterminated three times due to normal wear and tear. I was without my camera for one day.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> I would ask for a refund on the shipping fees. And as to being able to repair your unit yourself. My SeeSnake is 17 years old only had to have it reterminated three times due to normal wear and tear. I was without my camera for one day.



We're the same. With a decent collection of SeeSnakes in the trucks we've had maybe three repairs in over 15 years and two or three batteries for tool case monitors. Our longest repair was two days.

Mark


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

dodgefreak8 said:


> Spoke to the owner today and received an email from Angela. Camera is suppose to ship Monday. I have used Ridgid cameras as well as many other brands and I can tell you the deciding factor for the vu-rite was the fact that I can fix this thing myself... I have had to wait WEEKS to get a see-snake repaired. that being said I hope the parts come quicker than the camera so far. I appreciate all the comments I will keep everyone updated.


I'd send a link to this thread to angela and tell her the final outcome of this isn't finished yet.....how does she want it to end?


----------



## dodgefreak8 (Apr 3, 2010)

little update: camera is HERE and working GREAT!! This actually seems to be a really nice little unit. I am using it with a portable dvd player until the software comes for the laptop. Ridgid locator is working great as well. The only thing that really isn't up to snuff is the skid they send. I lost it when it snagged on the sharp lip of a santee (that's on it's back hmmmm) it really isn't designed well at all. If I can find one that fits the head from another company than this thing would be awesome! In 2 days I have inspected 2 sewers both 6" clay and they look great. Bellies are a little difficult because the head is so small it doesn't take much water to submerge it, thus the need for a better skid.


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

damnplumber said:


> Yep I am still waiting for the rest of my order that was placed before Christmas. and March is just around the corner!


I finally got the rest of my order. last week...The video glasses are cool!


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

dodgefreak8 said:


> little update: camera is HERE and working GREAT!! This actually seems to be a really nice little unit. I am using it with a portable dvd player until the software comes for the laptop. Ridgid locator is working great as well. The only thing that really isn't up to snuff is the skid they send. I lost it when it snagged on the sharp lip of a santee (that's on it's back hmmmm) it really isn't designed well at all. If I can find one that fits the head from another company than this thing would be awesome! In 2 days I have inspected 2 sewers both 6" clay and they look great. Bellies are a little difficult because the head is so small it doesn't take much water to submerge it, thus the need for a better skid.


Pretty!


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

I had the skid come off as well. Got it back with a retriever. It works ok as long as you tighten it as far as it will let you. Once I did that I have had no problems with it staying in place.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

damnplumber said:


> Pretty!


That things too purty to drop down a nasty ol sewer.


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

I bet you held it up to your mouth didn't you??!


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

HaHa


----------



## dodgefreak8 (Apr 3, 2010)

Lol ok yeah I admit it.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

dodgefreak8 said:


> little update: camera is HERE and working GREAT!! This actually seems to be a really nice little unit. I am using it with a portable dvd player until the software comes for the laptop. Ridgid locator is working great as well. The only thing that really isn't up to snuff is the skid they send. I lost it when it snagged on the sharp lip of a santee (that's on it's back hmmmm) it really isn't designed well at all. If I can find one that fits the head from another company than this thing would be awesome! In 2 days I have inspected 2 sewers both 6" clay and they look great. Bellies are a little difficult because the head is so small it doesn't take much water to submerge it, thus the need for a better skid.


 







Nice looking setup....:thumbsup:...did you ever get the UPS Next Day Air charges refunded? Also, how much for that whole Vu-Rite setup?


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

You can order it through statewide supply also. Bio-clean and vu rite all in one call. Ask for Jaime


----------



## dodgefreak8 (Apr 3, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> Nice looking setup....:thumbsup:...did you ever get the UPS Next Day Air charges refunded? Also, how much for that whole Vu-Rite setup?


It actually wasn't next day. It was just $75 freight and no i didn't at that point I was just glad it was on its way. The entire cost was $4600


----------

